# Guildford and Godalming Meet Jan 27th



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Next week is a nightmare for me - how about Tues 27th?

L


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Should be able to make it.

Same time, same place?

Gren


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Possibly


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

bloody hell - that time again - 27th sounds good


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Sorry, I couldn't make the December meeting because I was on holiday, and can't make this one either becuase I'm on holiday again ;D.

I don't think I'm on holiday in Febraury though  so I hope to you all then.

I hope I'll be allowed to sit on the "Audi" table again now.

(Formerly SLK-Tony, previously TT-Tony)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Damien, Donna, Morgan, John?

Can't let Kneesworth think they're the biggest meet in the country!

L


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just to make up the numbers T7, I will be coming along.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Cheers Vic - I know you're trying to keep the mileage down  but it would be good to see you ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I try & make this one Â 

Will be coming straight from AmD, got a few new mods to show Â ;D

P.S Will ask Wak if he fancies coming along


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

don't know if i can make this now


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

See you tonight!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Not gonna be able to make it now 

Have a good one


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Definitely not going to be there 

Oh well...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks guys a v pleasant evening Â ;D

Must be getting soft - had to wait until car warmed up before dropping the roof! But to make up for it had completely clear run back home - LOTS of fun Â ;D

Will post re next months meet - it'll have to be bring a friend month! Â 

L


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

doh !! :-[ :-[ :-[ - i thought it was on thursday Â :-/


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Couple of ideas to boost next month's attendance. We gotta beat 3 people.

One simple thought would be to call it a Surrey meet, more people might think it was for them rather than a more parochial Guildford/Godalming meet.

Not sure whether we can do this but can we tap into peoples locations from their profile and send an IM invitation to all the Surrey forumites?

See you ALL next month! ;D

Gren


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

its time of year too though.

It has dropped off though - when i organised the first one back in May June 2001 we had around 25 people, although the most seem to have moved on to other cars :-/

James.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Flippin heck I managed to miss this one altogether !  :-[

Sorry guys - next time ...

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Too much time on the Z4 forum!!!


----------

